# Westland Whirlwind



## johnbr (Aug 26, 2017)

Westland Whirlwind production line

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 26, 2017)

it appears that you’re making a cockpit for aircraft up to and including P6983 which including the 2 prototypes and the 18 true production aircraft that followed makes a total of 20 early machines with the unmolested instrument layouts…Here's the later type cockpit panel layout for aircraft P6984 and the subsequent 93 production aircraft…


----------



## johnbr (Aug 26, 2017)

The engine Peregrine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 26, 2017)

This photo is very bad shape.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)

The dismantling of P7048 on the Westland site during 1951, you can see the radio hatch in the starboard side also the supporting frame work for the nose cannons, the full length fowler flap system and the pilots access ladder on the port side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)

T



ail


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)

Forums / RAF Library / Westland Whirlwind (fighter) - Axis and Allies Paintworks


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-gwYZSqvSI_


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)

*Lysanders and Whirlwinds where now they build Merlins*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

Good stuff John


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

nice.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2017)

Westland Whirlwind | World War Photos


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 7, 2018)

cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2018)

Good stuff...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 7, 2018)

Love this plane

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Glider (Aug 28, 2018)

I like the 4 x 20mm with 120rpg and forget the 3 x lmg.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 14, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## parsifal (Oct 23, 2018)

thankyou john


----------



## johnbr (Aug 4, 2019)

Aviation photographs of Photographer: Joe Barr Collection :

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)

Westland Whirlwind Pictures and Photos - Getty Images


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)

Westland Whirlwind Fighter Project


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)

The Westland Whirlwind was a British twin-engined heavy fighter developed by Westland Aircraft. It was the Royal Air Force's first single-seat, twin-engined, cannon-armed fighter, and a contemporary of the Supermarine Spitfire and Hawker Hurricane. It was one of the fastest aircraft in service when it flew in the late 1930s, and was much more heavily armed than any other. However, protracted development problems with its Rolls-Royce Peregrine engines delayed the entire project and only a relatively small number were ever built. During the Second World War only two RAF squadrons were equipped with the Whirlwind, and despite successful use as a fighter-bomber it was withdrawn from service in 1943.

The Whirlwind was quite small, only slightly larger than the Hurricane in overall size, but smaller in terms of frontal area. The landing gear was fully retractable and the entire aircraft was very "clean" with few openings or protuberances. Radiators were in the leading edge on the inner wings rather than below the engines. This careful attention to streamlining and two 885 hp Peregrine engines powered it to over 360 mph (580 km/h), the same speed as the latest single-engine fighters.

General characteristics
Crew: One pilot
Length: 32 ft 3 in (9.83 m)
Wingspan: 45 ft 0 in (13.72 m)
Height: 11 ft 0 in (3.35 m)
Wing area: 250 ft² (23.2 m²)
Airfoil: NACA 23017-08
Empty weight: 8,310 lb (3,777 kg)
Loaded weight: 10,356 lb (4,707 kg)
Max. takeoff weight: 11,445 lb (5,202 kg)
Powerplant: 2 × Rolls-Royce Peregrine I liquid-cooled V12 engine, 885 hp (660 kW) at 10,000 ft (3,050 m) with 100 octane fuel each
Propellers: de Havilland constant speed propeller
Propeller diameter: 10 ft (3.28 m)
Performance
Maximum speed: 360 mph (313 knots, 580 km/h) at 15,000 ft (4,570 m)
Stall speed: 95 mph (83 knots, 153 km/h) (flaps down)
Range: 800 mi[40] (696 nmi, 1,288 km)
Combat radius: 150 mi (130 nmi, 240 km) as low altitude fighter, with normal reserves[21]
Service ceiling: 30,300 ft (9,240 m)

Armament
Guns: 4x Hispano 20 mm cannons with 60 rounds per gun
Bombs: 2x 250 lb (115 kg) or 500 lb (230 kg) bombs

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 9, 2019)

Left to right: P/O Robert Leslie Smith, DFC/DFM; F/O Edward Lancelot Musgrave RAAF (KIA 18/5/43); P/O Desmond Roberts RNZAF; F/S John McGowan Barclay (KIA 31/7/43); W/O Arthur Gaston Brunet RCAF; F/L John Michael Bryan (KIA 10/6/44); F/O Joseph Laurier DeHoux RCAF (KIA 2/9/43); Sgt. Aubrey Cartwright Smith; F/O John Edward McClure RCAF; Sgt. Norbury Dugdale; Sgt. Thomas Arthur Sutherland; Sgt. Ernest Alfred Bolster; F/O John Maude Hadow; S/L Humphrey St John Coghlan, DFC; and Sgt. Robert Woodhouse. 
The dog’s name was Lynn and belonged to Mike Bryan.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Jun 5, 2020)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 467588
> it appears that you’re making a cockpit for aircraft up to and including P6983 which including the 2 prototypes and the 18 true production aircraft that followed makes a total of 20 early machines with the unmolested instrument layouts…Here's the later type cockpit panel layout for aircraft P6984 and the subsequent 93 production aircraft…
> View attachment 381283
> View attachment 381284


A detailed cockpit map.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 6, 2020)

johnbr said:


> The dismantling of P7048 on the Westland site during 1951, you can see the radio hatch in the starboard side also the supporting frame work for the nose cannons, the full length fowler flap system and the pilots access ladder on the port side.



Me running toward the dismantling team, furiously waving my arms... "Noooo!!! Stooooop!!!"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2020)

Mockup 
Westland Whirlwind Variants and Projects

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 14, 2020)

Westland Whirlwind du 263 Sqn,1941....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 24, 2020)

I think the H tail would have upped the coolness level even more!


----------



## Admiral Beez (Dec 8, 2020)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 510226


The Whirlwind didn’t have a fuel tank in front of the pilot, did it? Now I’m not sure.


----------



## Greyman (May 29, 2021)

Admiral Beez said:


> The Whirlwind didn’t have a fuel tank in front of the pilot, did it? Now I’m not sure.



No, but one was planned in one of the nose schemes for a Mk.II Whirlwind. See post #30 (with the 3x Brownings).


----------

